# Anyone have any cool NAVY/ Coast Guard Pictures?



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any cool NAVY/ Coast Guard pictures? I have a few and i will attach them..If you have any please attach!!!!!

#1.






#2. (The three 275HP outboard engines) 





#3. (Out on the sea) 





#4.





#5.





#6.





#7.


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 13, 2010)

My daughter has some of planes landing and taking off of her ship but she's still on the Enterprise and at sea.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 13, 2010)

scubabear6 said:


> My daughter has some of planes landing and taking off of her ship but she's still on the Enterprise and at sea.



wow thats pretty sweet...


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 14, 2010)

Cameras were not permitted on submarines when I was in.


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 14, 2010)

My son-in-law is on the USS Albany and I don't think they allow pictures to be taken aboard the sub still.


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 15, 2010)

scubabear6 said:


> My son-in-law is on the USS Albany and I don't think they allow pictures to be taken aboard the sub still.



Not surprised i know any country with a sub likes to keep the inside like hush hush.... cause they want to have the best sub with the best technology.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have pictures of the U.S. Coast Guard's Bass Harbor Head Lighthouse if you'd like me to post some of those. it'd be later, but I will if you want


----------



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 15, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> I have pictures of the U.S. Coast Guard's Bass Harbor Head Lighthouse if you'd like me to post some of those. it'd be later, but I will if you want



Please do!! I love the U.S. Coast Guard!!!


----------

